# Wireless broadband in Pune?



## paragkalra (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello Folks,

I might be going Pune next month so wanted to know which is the best Wireless Internet connection scheme in Pune. 

I have a laptop so wanted to know more about the players like BSNL, Airtel, Tata Indicom who provide Plug to Play modem & internet connection.

Please do let me know the schemes and their costs.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

Go For BSNL EVDO. I have been using it for the last 3 months in pune and get decent speeds. Though patchy, it is better (read faster) than the rest and also the cheapest.

And as an added bonus, i havent recieved even 1 bill in my 3 months of usage.

Supposedly costs 550 + 200 (modem rent)  per month. But i have paid only 1000 initial deposit as yet since my purchase date of exactly 3 months back i.e. 4-august-2008

Go For BSNL EVDO. I have been using it for the last 3 months in pune and get decent speeds. Though patchy, it is better (read faster) than the rest and also the cheapest.

And as an added bonus, i havent recieved even 1 bill in my 3 months of usage.

Supposedly costs 550 + 200 (modem rent)  per month. But i have paid only 1000 initial deposit as yet since my purchase date of exactly 3 months back i.e. 4-august-2008

Works fine with ubuntu 8.10


----------

